# Getting a visa for a child born in the UK



## halfnine (Apr 2, 2010)

My wife (an Australian) is in the UK on a Tier 1 visa and I (an American) have a spousal visa tied to that. We will be having a child while in the UK. Now, how do we go about documenting our child and getting it attached to our visas. 

If we were out of the country, we'd apply for it as a dependent, etc., similar to how I got my spousal visa. Of course, that would require us to leave the country with the child (once we got it a Australian or US passport), apply for the UK visa, and then wait however many weeks, and then come back in. 

Ideally I would like to avoid this. Is there anywhere to get the child's visa established while in country? The only forms I see require the dependent to be out of the country.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

halfnine said:


> My wife (an Australian) is in the UK on a Tier 1 visa and I (an American) have a spousal visa tied to that. We will be having a child while in the UK. Now, how do we go about documenting our child and getting it attached to our visas.
> 
> If we were out of the country, we'd apply for it as a dependent, etc., similar to how I got my spousal visa. Of course, that would require us to leave the country with the child (once we got it a Australian or US passport), apply for the UK visa, and then wait however many weeks, and then come back in.
> 
> Ideally I would like to avoid this. Is there anywhere to get the child's visa established while in country? The only forms I see require the dependent to be out of the country.


There is no need to apply for a visa for your new-born child unless you are going to take him/her out of UK and then come back (say a holiday abroad). You can wait till your wife's Tier 1 leave is about to expire, and include your child in your application for extension. But if there is any chance of leaving UK even temporarily, you must get a visa (further leave to remain) in advance of travels. The form to use is FLR(BID) and the relevant procedure is on 
UK Border Agency | Completing application form FLR(BID)
The application fee is £475 by post and £735 in person.


----------

